# Thoughts about putting aids...



## gprice9 (Oct 7, 2010)

Dear All,

To all those who have participated in my previous questionnaires, again thank you very much! This process is bit of a learning curve for me, and there are a few questions that I have previously failed to establish, hence why I am again asking for your assistance...

It's another brief questionnaire, fundamentally based on your 'thoughts about putting aids', and should only take a couple of minutes.

Thoughts About Putting Aids... Survey

Regards,

George


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

George: I'm glad I could help on your survey. To get the data you're looking for you have to ask questions the right way and that is tricky. The question about size weight and appearance made me think about where the device would be placed assuming it is on the putter that might throw the balance off of the putter. just a thought, but any way anytime you you need help if its reasonable , I'll be glad to answer questions about golf stuff


----------



## gprice9 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks broken tee, I appreciate that.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I did your latest survey. I left you a question as to how any practice device would take into account the different putting surfaces (stimp) found on different golf courses. I also got to thinking what types of practice devices I have seen over the years on the driving range, and practice greens. The driving range was easy. Video equipment, and an alignment rod of some sort, with the alingment rod being the number one practice device by a wide margin. (I use metal yard sticks) On practice greens all I have ever seen is a string line, and even very few of those. To my way of thinking the best the golfer can hope for when putting is to be able to hit a straight putt at a predetermined target that is not always the cup. That, and having a knack for reading the green's surface. :dunno:


----------

